# problem with dubias



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

ok so we having a problem with our dubias. we bought them because they cant climb but my problem is they can climb! we have them in a high sided bowl in our beardies viv and they are managing to get out! i thought they couldnt climb? lol we even tried putting some babys in with our crestied in a ceramic bowl and they managed to climb out of that. now my question is how do i stop them from getting out of the bowls as i was told a ceramic dog bowl would be fine but it obv isnt lol


any ideas please


----------



## pedro (Nov 3, 2008)

I keep mine in a plastic container with no lid on and iv'e never had one escape yet. Are you sure they are dubia roaches as there are other types that can climb. I have heard that babys can climb up the cillicon in the corner of glass tanks. Hope you get it sorted as you wouldn't want to many of them running round your house.:lol2:


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

they can climb, just not well. I have tried putting mine in various mealworm dishes, all of which they escape from. I am yet to find a good solution for a dish in the vivarium which they cannot escape.
This being said, if u use a dish which they find hard, does it matter that they escape? They esape slowly, and that encourages hunting behavour. 
Im at this dilemma too btw


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I dont see the problem. Count the roaches before you put them in the viv, put them in the bowl, if they escape he will have to hunt for them, if he dosent find them just go around collecting them back up. But you will have to watch him with them as you wont know how many he hasnt eaten,


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

straight sided dog bowl with a smear of vaseline round the inside at the top ? tbh as asked before are you sure they are dubais ?


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

yeah they are def dubias lol i double checked cos there was no way i was gonna have loads of roaches running around my house lol they are fine in the tub they havent escaped from that its just in the viv my beardie is so lazy he dont hunt lol its more a problem of feeding them to my leos as the only dish ive got that they cant get out of is a 4"high hamster bowl which is too deep for them


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

You could always pull their back legs off, Bit macabre but it'd do the trick


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

REDDEV1L said:


> You could always pull their back legs off, Bit macabre but it'd do the trick


that would mean touching them lol


----------



## Pythonman14 (Jan 7, 2009)

okay put them in a plastic bag put that in the freezer ONLY LONG ENOUGH TO SLOW THEM DOWN NOT TO KILL THEM WHICH DOES NOT TAKE THAT LONG this will slow them down alot if done right this is a trick that alot of poeple i know use for feeding lobster roaches and hissers [ and any other climbing roach ] to their reptiles but in your case this might be helpful


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

will try that then lol as long as i dont have to touch them lmao


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

are you sure they are dubia roaches as i keep mine in plastic storage tubs no lids and not one has ever got out. my lobster roaches on the other hand climb anything only thing i find stops (ish) them is a 1inch line of vasseline around the top but i still get the odd one climb it so lid stays on there tub. but with feeding dubia i put them in a plastic cat dish around 2inchs high they don't climb out as such but climb on each other and can reach the top and get out if not eaten first of course:lol2: i must add if your keeping them in a tub,bowl so on thats got scratchs or dirt on they can then climb it as its not smooth anymore


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> are you sure they are dubia roaches as i keep mine in plastic storage tubs no lids and not one has ever got out. my lobster roaches on the other hand climb anything only thing i find stops (ish) them is a 1inch line of vasseline around the top but i still get the odd one climb it so lid stays on there tub. but with feeding dubia i put them in a plastic cat dish around 2inchs high they don't climb out as such but climb on each other and can reach the top and get out if not eaten first of course:lol2: i must add if your keeping them in a tub,bowl so on thats got scratchs or dirt on they can then climb it as its not smooth anymore


think thats how they are getting out by climbing on eachother its like the great escape lol they are def dubias as they cant get out of the tub they are housed in.


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Dubias have a habit of piling on top of each other, once that happens the ones on top have an escape route... Solution = taller dish or use something like a large plastic cat litter tray, your beardie can climb in and out but the roaches cannot.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

small amount of vasaline will stop them smear it around the bowl


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

GeckoMorphs said:


> Dubias have a habit of piling on top of each other, once that happens the ones on top have an escape route... Solution = taller dish or use something like a large plastic cat litter tray, your beardie can climb in and out but the roaches cannot.


I was once told you can also put them upside down in the beardies water bowl, stops them being able to run everywhere but they dont drown.


----------

